# General > Politics >  Is propaganda the new truthin the

## Recycle it

Is Conservative Propoganda the new truth. We have all the Tory backed papers spouting lies in a lethal way to indoctrinate the masses into believing "it's the Tory way or your in Trouble"  when what you NEED to hear and see is a unvetted and unsanitised TRUTH that's not to their parties advantage.
What we have now is TWO deep black political driven groups inside Government running the country that are totally against the democratic ideal. The Tories are out to stop anyone that can or would speak out against them in what ever manor and we have a media that jumps to their support and  destroys any person that would put their hand above the parapet . It's the way that even leaders of different parties are also targeted unless they have given their support ( in some form ) before. That's why the Tories don't harpoon the Labour or Lib-den party as a payback for their Indy1 cozy bed feast  under the " bedder together". No it ain't Mis-speilt.
Where does this leave the believers ,can they see through the deception ,do they really want to . If the answer is NO  do we who vote YES, as much to blame . Is belief something that we should all question from time to time or do we blindly follow. Yet we in the West condemn those to whom WE say " are not the same" .
We all condemn acts that inflict pain and suffering on us ,but what is strange we tolerate and support our government that has inflicted pain and suffering on us under the guise CUTBACKS .in the last year  40,000 
have died ( not because they needed to or would have ) as a direct effect of cutbacks ,many where children when cancer drugs was withheld. 
Yet not one party other than the SNP stood up and made the point. They where shouted down by the Tory and unionist parties. 
" No greater evil can you do than inflict pain and suffering on our own or on others that offer a loyal hand for help ,we are all the children of God." That words were on a house in Afghanistan that get a thirsty Soldier a drink of water. 
Thats why you should always ask the question of those who would ask for your blind support. Even more when it's a Westminster run party machine that's sees us all non-rich folk as subservient .

----------


## Shabbychic

You are absolutely right, but I don't think there is anything new about it. I believe it's been going on for years, but the internet has made it possible nowadays, for those who are interested, to check out the facts, and examine what the news media are/or not reporting. There are so many things that are being twisted and misreported, and often not reported at all by the media, at the behest of the government. How many new laws, for example, have been pushed through parliament, that we know nothing about? How many things are going on in the world, but we get a media blackout?

I know Scotland is in the news at the moment, and many on here are not in the least interested, as they have already made up their mind and believe we must remain in the union no matter what, and that is their right, but everyone should at least try and look at some of the facts. There was a documentary made last year called 'London Calling', about the bias and propaganda, especially by the BBC, during the run up to the last referendum, and funnily enough, right at this moment, history is repeating itself. The same thing is happening all over again. If you watch the above documentary, then switch on your television/radio or read the mainstream media, you'll see what I mean.

Now, we must ask ourselves, if this is happening on this issue, what else are we all being misled and lied to about, via a media that so many rely on for the truth?

----------


## Bobbyian

As an outside onlooker and being British I find it very difficult to believe that the UK Public follow such outright lies from their so called politicians and leaders (not all of them).
Just be reading a handful of different Papers and media it pretty obvious that they are only seeking their own needs and are not really interested in the so called Normal people, and only use them to their own advantage.
I only hope it works out alright but I'm not happy and feel that after the 70's where it was " we are European" I have been betrayed by my own country.
The EU is not  non plus ultra, but it is probably better all together than all at each others throats trying to be just one bit better.
why did the UK Govt. not try to make it work instead of just trying to pick and choose.
most shout at Germany ... They pay the most and probably reap the best... UK payed the second amount and is complaining it doesn't get enough back? is that the fault of the rest or UK I ask myself.
Just my thoughts.

----------


## Recycle it

The problem is that old question " can you ask a blind,deaf man a question and get the right answer" many of today's polititions act the same way in public (no offence intended) . They run their own agenda which is very much on party lines , party lines means words like  " doing the right thing" are deleted. No Government or party is in power to serve the people as a whole ,they serve their own and interests of friends and supporters , No more No less. The media do the exact same thing but they want to manipulate the people by fake news and false broadcasting. The public have been lead to believe in the X FACTOR and CANDY CRUSH worlds are the new real.  If we blindly follow the government view and that's both Tory and Labour we end up where we are, they caused the mess ,yet it's JOE PUBLIC that gets the blame and told to suffer in silence. The Government loves to pick on one group or another so JP can focus on the government side of the finger pointers to keep themselves well clear to do the dirty in the dark out of sight of prying eyes that would show them up for what they are .
The system of Government way we'll be run by the few for the benefit of the rich ,but we don't have to listen to a wheelbarrow of BS they feed us . Only we can change things ,and what scares Westminster is if an Independent Scotland 
could do things better ( like what Honda did for the north side car industry) and show it's the management that's the problem that would be the proof needed to bring the whole lot to book. Like most good Soldiers we don't get to see the whole picture ,we only hear after the war is over that what we thought were friends were in fact the ones selling the enemy the bullets. What we now have is the media and politics working hand in hand selling bullets to anyone that will listen.
Maybe we should be asking that blind ,deaf man the question as he's the only one they can't get to . Has the indoctrination gone when you can't say what you think ,you can't ask a question and the right of FREEDOM through choice is dictated and controlled by the media. 
Soldiers are not given a choice and we're lead to believe it's " in the common good" but if the people how give the orders are acting for the good of the few ,where does that leave others like me . It's for the people to choose and they should be given that choice in a manor that's without FEAR or FAVOUR  and not bullied or abused by Westminster parties that seek to keep the status quo.

----------

